# Nintendo Co., Ltd (TYO)



## Junior (13 July 2016)

Nintendo share price up 53% in 3 days.

How often has a company with this size market cap moved higher so fast?  Can anyone think of other examples?

Nintendo shares up 53% as investors try to catch ‘em all

I like this:


----------



## DocK (13 July 2016)

No doubt it's a fad that won't last long, but my two supposedly young adult sons were out this afternoon tying to catch Pokemon.  I think it will go the same way as Ingress - does anyone still play that?


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (13 July 2016)

Not sure if this will die off terribly quick, Pokemon has a HUGE following and it's a fairly cool idea for a game, actually going out and exercising and finding them all etc. 

I've heard they're going to be implementing a worldwide ranking ladder system too, which could make people go extra mental over it 

I would say this will be the start of a bunch of these types of apps/games, can just see a detective type game where you have to go around and solve virtual crimes and such.


----------



## CanOz (13 July 2016)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Not sure if this will die off terribly quick, Pokemon has a HUGE following and it's a fairly cool idea for a game, actually going out and exercising and finding them all etc.
> 
> I've heard they're going to be implementing a worldwide ranking ladder system too, which could make people go extra mental over it
> 
> I would say this will be the start of a bunch of these types of apps/games, can just see a detective type game where you have to go around and solve virtual crimes and such.




I've started it and I'll play on my morning walks....looks interesting!


----------



## skyQuake (22 July 2016)

So the stock doubles and 150% of the free float changes hands and then...


*NINTENDO SAYS FINANCIAL IMPACT FROM POKEMON GO WILL BE LIMITED
*NINTENDO: CURRENT FORECASTS INCLUDE POKEMON GO PLUS SALES
*NINTENDO: NO PLANS AT MOMENT TO ADJUST EARNINGS FORECASTS
*NINTENDO: WILL UPDATE FORECASTS IF IT BECOMES NECESSARY


wowsers


----------

